# Empty spot in the boat next week!



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Me and a buddy are heading to Sargent next week, we will be down dec 28-jan1 and have a empty spot in my shoalwater. We are also going offshore with oilfield outkasts one day, likely thursday and fishing half a day with Hollis Forester friday.


----------

